# Funny Story - not



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying I never thought I'd get in a canoe or kayak and I have fished over 40 years. That said, I have a friend who owns a 12' Cobra fish and dive kayak she uses all the time for diving but had shoulder surgery last week and she let me use it during her recoop period. Of course it's fun and you can sneak up on fish (I saw some stuff in the sound I never knew was there) and I tried to be safe as possible. Clipped everything down, etc. If I open it, I close it and make sure it's secured to the yak. During my first voyage last week, I was slamming trout and was barely a few hundred feet off shore when I caught a needlefish in it's side. I grabbed my plyers and reached for him when he decided to turn and bite me - making me drop my plyers (A leatherman) overboard. Needless to say, this was the one thing I need to have attached that wasn't so it ended a good fishing trip.. LOL


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

watch out for them killer needle fish....:whistling:not to bad for only losing pliers.


----------



## lrry05 (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't feel bad, I lost a $200 rod and reel combo my first time out in 5' water and could not find it after hours of looking


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Bummer on the lost gear, that always sucks. However, I'm glad to hear you were doing well and catching fish and enjoying yourself up till that happened. Don't get discouraged, keep it up, we've all donated gear to Poseidon, just goes with the territory. I've learned to attach small pieces of pool noodle to EVERYTHING!!!

Good luck!
Alex


----------

